# Web



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Can anyone give me some good web sites regarding Fibro? I would like to learn more about it.Thanks Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

You can find a lot of information on the web. Use your favorite search engine to find the links.(imho) one of the best FM sites, is one by a guy named Jim Roache. Jim Roache's Fibromyalgia Page Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About FIBROMYALGIA but were Afraid to Ask.... Pain is Inevitable; Misery is Optional You know you have FMS when you have searing, gnawing, stabbing or migrating pain in certain specific parts of your body; generalized http://members.home.net/jfroache/fms1.html here's another one Jim Barrient fibromyalgia chonic pain nutrient deficiencies anxiety and depression cleveland ohio A News Guide for those suffering with Chronic Conditions Linking Traditional and Natural Medical Care Have the newspaper delivered to your home...Subscribe Today! Click the Subscribe button on the left side of this page!........Let's go shopping!!! are you http://www.chronicpainsolutions.com/nutrients.htm As you search the web for information, be aware that you could be taking for the absolute gospel truth, some 14 year olds web site. Always look for university studies, or confirmed clinical trials to substatiate what you have read. There's a lot of snake oil dealers out there, search carefully.HTH - NickTThe Internet, the world as viewed through the eyes of the New York Post. - RG


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Nik,Thanks so much for the site--it is a great link.Debbie


----------

